# Hilfe, die fressen meine Seerosen



## drwr (18. Juli 2013)

Hallo,

meine Koi fressen alles. Schon wieder ist ein Versuch gescheitert einen Teil des Teichs mit einer Seerose zu beschatten. Zwei Tage hatte ich Hoffnung, dann aber haben sie ratzeputz 
bis auf den letzten Stengel alles abgefressen, wieder 35.--€ für die Katz.
Kennt jemand eine Art Seerose o.ä. was garantiert nicht gefressen wird ??

Gruß Wolfgang


----------



## Lucy79 (18. Juli 2013)

*AW: Hilfe, die fressen meine Seerosen*

Koi fressen alles....    bei uns wurde es viel besser, seit ich denen alle 2 Tage nen Kopf Salat reinwerfe...


----------



## willi1954 (18. Juli 2013)

*AW: Hilfe, die fressen meine Seerosen*

verstehe ich nicht, meine Kois rühren die Wasserpflanzen incl. Seerosen nicht an.

 

lg Willi


----------



## drwr (18. Juli 2013)

*AW: Hilfe, die fressen meine Seerosen*

Hallo,

und wirfst Du den Salat einfach so als ganzen Kopf rein, oder Blatt für Blatt ??

Gruß Wolfgang


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (18. Juli 2013)

*AW: Hilfe, die fressen meine Seerosen*



willi1954 schrieb:


> verstehe ich nicht, meine Kois rühren die Wasserpflanzen incl. Seerosen nicht an.
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 121840
> 
> lg Willi



Hi,

bei mir haben sich die Koi auch noch nicht am Grünzeug vergriffen (die 3 die der __ Reiher übrig gelassen hat sind aber auch noch keine 40cm). Früher hatte ich ja massig Goldfische drin (die angeblich auch vor Pflanzen nicht halt machen sollen), bei mir ließen selbst die fast 20 jährigen mit 40cm Länge außer den __ Wasserlinsen selbst feine Pflanzen in Ruhe

Was auffällt ist, das es zum "Pflanzenvernichten" eher in Teichen kommt die kein Bodensubstrat haben wo die Fische gründeln können. Könnte sein das die Fische versuchen ihr natürliches Buddelverhalten in Pflanztöpfen auszuleben und das sie dabei halt die Pfanzen zerrupfen (könnte eventuell also auch nur ein "Frustverhalten" sein wenn sie alles schreddern)

MfG Frank


----------



## Lucy79 (18. Juli 2013)

*AW: Hilfe, die fressen meine Seerosen*

bei mir fliegt der Kopf ganz rein, nach 2 Stunden hab ich nur noch den Strunk


----------



## Moonlight (18. Juli 2013)

*AW: Hilfe, die fressen meine Seerosen*

Meine Koi hatten sich all die Jahre noch nie an den Seerosen vergriffen ... aber seit paar Wochen ist es ihr Hobby geworden :evil

Deshalb hab ich vorgestern auch einen Salat reingeworfen.
Nachdem die Koi gemerkt hatten das man damit nicht nur Spielen kann, sondern das Zeug auch noch schmeckt, war der Kopf in 1 Stunde verputzt.
Sogar den Strunk haben sie gefressen ... mußte also nüscht mehr rausfischen 

Das werd ich öfter mal machen ... vielleicht lassen sie dann meine Pflanzen in Ruhe ... verfluchte Saubande  

Mandy


----------



## drwr (19. Juli 2013)

*AW: Hilfe, die fressen meine Seerosen*

Hallo,

ich habe sowohl Steine als auch Sand im Teich, daran kanns nicht liegen.
Die Pflanzen stecken in Pflanzentaschen von Naturagard, ohne Erde.
Gibt es nichts Übelschmeckendes, denn ich würde wenigstens Teilbereiche des Teichs beschatten.

Gruß Wolfgang


----------



## Lucy79 (19. Juli 2013)

*AW: Hilfe, die fressen meine Seerosen*

Beschäftigungstherapie ist das.. denen ist langweilig...  Koi sind für Fische je recht intelligent...  ( soweit man das bei Fischen behaupten kann)     ein Koi- Futterball ist auch ne schöne ablenkung


----------



## Moonlight (19. Juli 2013)

*AW: Hilfe, die fressen meine Seerosen*



Lucy79 schrieb:


> ein Koi- Futterball ist auch ne schöne ablenkung


Den hab ich letztens aus versehen ohne deckel reingeworfen. . .weg war er . . .auf nimmer wiedersehnen.
Lauert jetzt irgendwo in am tiefe.
Hab meine bande schon gebeten ihn wieder rauf zu holen, aber die verweigern sich.
Scheint ihnen also nicht wichtig zu sein 

Mandy


----------



## troll20 (20. Juli 2013)

*AW: Hilfe, die fressen meine Seerosen*

Da hilft wohl nur tauchen, Mandy  

und lass dich nicht fressen :hai

mfg René


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (21. Juli 2013)

*AW: Hilfe, die fressen meine Seerosen*



troll20 schrieb:


> Da hilft wohl nur tauchen, Mandy
> 
> und lass dich nicht fressen :hai
> 
> mfg René



Hi Rene,

wieso, schnappen deine Koi nach jedem Wurm

MfG Frank


----------

